

Data displayed from MySQL using PHP - csabi
http://www.codingmix.com/2010/10/display-data-from-mysql-table-using-php.html

======
byoung2
What year was this written? 2000? In this day and age, MySQL queries should be
hidden away behind a database abstraction layer, and results should be pulled
using a method in an object model, formatted in a controller, then passed to a
templating system for display. Echoing tables? Please!

